# Black Oil Sunflower Seeds



## Revverress (Dec 28, 2007)

I know I don't post on here often, but I have a question for bunny people:

I was taking a trip to the feed store today for some bunny food, and I decided to get some black oil sunflower seeds. I've heard they're good forrabbit coats, but I have no idea how much to feed. I'm feeding two English Lops; they're both around 10lbs.

Thanks.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2007)

Think of them as more of a treat. Maybe just a few a day or every few days. I do feed them daily in a mix for my dwarf hotot girl Fey, as she has trouble keeping weight and coat condition but can't have more pellets or any alfalfa hay. I mix flax seeds, sunflower seeds, and rolled oats and give her 1/4 tsp. per day- she's 3.5 lbs. I started more slowly than that in case it was too much carbs and fats for her.

What are you feeding? Some of the show formulas of breeder-type pellets have sunflower seeds in them.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 28, 2007)

The black oil sunflower seeds will put oil back in their skin and a nice shine on their coat. But a little bit goes a long way. And too much can cause them to "blow coat" (go into a sudden moult). 

Feed the seeds with the shell on (that's where the oil is). It's great for a bunny with dry "winter coat". I feed my adult Flemish 1/4 teaspoon (about 7-8 seeds) every other day, all winter long. Our Mini Rex get 4-5 seeds every other day. It's a big treat and they love them. (Too many and they can be fattening) I don't feed them during the heat of the summer (June, July and August around here). I think it makes them shedmore.


----------



## Leaf (Dec 28, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> rolled oats


I saw Rolled Oats at Wal Mart in the oatmeal section. They came in a tall round container. Is this what you (and others) are referring to when you mention rolled oats?


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 28, 2007)

Rolled Oats are what weeat asOatmeal. You can buy plain ordinary Quaker Oats... but it's cheaper if you can get it from a feed store. 

If you do buy Oatmeal from a supermarket, only get the plain cooking oats, not the instant or flavored variety's. 

It's easy on their stomach, but can be fattening. Best if given as a treat in small qualities. But keep an eye out on the droppings to make sure the rabbit doesn't get diarrhea.


----------



## Revverress (Dec 28, 2007)

"What are you feeding? Some of the show formulas of breeder-type pellets have sunflower seeds in them."

I feed a mix of 18% Co-Op, 18% Big Red, and 18% Purina something I picked up at the store yesterday... I forgot the name, but I think it's called Complete Nutrition or something like that. I'm still experimenting with different foods and proportions of them until I find what works the best. None of the foods have seeds in them, which is why I bought some yesterday.

Thanks BlueGiant; that was really helpful.  I knew too much wouldn't be too good for them, which is why I was asking. I guess I'll start them out with 5 seeds every other day until I figure what's a good amount.

Thanks everyone! ^^


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2007)

That's 18% protein? You'll probably find your rabbits have better coats if you switch to a lower protein food. Most breeds do well on 16% protein although a lot of people prefer 17% for angoras or huge breeds like Flemish.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd rather start with a plain feed and add seeds if I want, rather than have it come in the pellets.


----------



## Revverress (Dec 28, 2007)

I have trouble keeping weight on my ELops, which is why I use the 18%. The foods I feed were recommended to me by other EL breeders. I think next time I'm at the feed store I'll pick up some Purina Show Forumla 16% to mix in with their food [they were out yesterday]. Like I said, I'm still messing around with foods; I'm trying to figure out what will help the buns keep at the right weight without making them fat. Thanks for the tip, though- I'll look for some 16% next time I'm at the store.


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 28, 2007)

I read (from a rabbit owner on her website...will try to find it) that sunflower seeds help keep rabbits warm and their coats shiny. And she puts 1 lb of seeds into every 100 lbs of rabbit feed


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2007)

I meant that I've seen ground sunflower seeds in the pellet ingredients. I'd actually like to see a version of low-protein timothy pellets with sunflower seeds and flax seeds in it as a higher-fat version for rabbits that have trouble keeping weight on. It would be nice to have as many options for rabbit food as for cat food.
*
BlueGiants wrote: *


> I'd rather start with a plain feed and add seeds if I want, rather than have it come in the pellets.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, I haven't seen a rabbitpellet with sunflower seeds ground up in them. (I'm kind of limited with what's available whereI live.) You're right, it would be great to have a variety of types available to fit specific needs. 

But I'd like to see a lot of the pellet feeds in pet stores taken off the shelf! Gets me worried when I see those feeds with "Puffs", "Dried Vegetables" and "Seeds" mixed in... Rabbit nutrition has come a long way in the last 20 years, but it needs to come a little bit further.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2007)

Hmm, now I can't find it. I must have been thinking of safflower meal (safflower oil is nutritionally similar to sunflower oil), which I do see in several pellets. And some of the supplements like Calf Manna and Pen Pals' supplement have flax seeds.


----------



## Revverress (Dec 30, 2007)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> But I'd like to see a lot of the pellet feeds in pet stores taken off the shelf! Gets me worried when I see those feeds with "Puffs", "Dried Vegetables" and "Seeds" mixed in... Rabbit nutrition has come a long way in the last 20 years, but it needs to come a little bit further.



Agreed. I remember when I was little, my mom always bought Kaytee Fiesta for our little mini rex mix; I always wondered what those colored shapes were made of....

Quite frankly, I think cat and dog food needs to be looked at, too. It's frustrating when all the vets will recommend is Science Diet and Beneful. ><


----------



## JimD (Dec 31, 2007)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I'd rather start with a plain feed and add seeds if I want, rather than have it come in the pellets.



That's what I do.

My staple pellet is Kaytee Timothy Complete.
In the morning I mix in a pinch of rolled oats.
*In the evening I add in a pinch of black oil sunflower seeds....maybe 10 - 12 seeds.
*
Chippy gets a portion of alfalfa based pellets (Kaytee Supreme) with each feeding, to help her keep weight on.
She also gets a nighttime treat of dried papaya coated with acidophiles to help keep the ph balanced in her GI.

Sunday morning, everybun gets a couple of Cherrios, too!!
I wonder if the Fruity O's would be okay as a treat? The vitamin C would be good for Chippy!


----------

